# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Buying silver....

## BFranklin

I know many of you buy gold and silver. I bought 10 ounces of gold and tomorrow (Monday 3/17/08) I want to buy 1400 ounces of silver. The silver is about $20.60 an ounce. My question is should I buy it Monday or wait cause I heard that there's a correction coming that should bring the price down to $17-18 or something Im not sure?

Also the Fed is going to lower interest rates on Tuesday which will send the price of gold and silver up this is why I want to buy Monday. What do you think?

I know many of you post on the gold and silver forums but I cant register there so I thought this was the next best place.

----------


## 4Horsemen

Yes, I've heard about a correction too. Maybe just buy half of what you want, and wait to see if it happens. Either way, silver is still cheap right now.

----------


## Delaware

I would buy today, gold will correct, but that will occur after the economy gets back in good shape, which might not happen for a while, and thats not saying if the financial sector implodes, which is possible. Compared to 1980, gold is still 30% lower than its inflation adjusted high of ~2200 an oz.

----------


## ItsTime

you bought gold before silver? oops

----------


## BFranklin

> you bought gold before silver? oops


Why oops?

----------


## Hook

Just make sure that you don't make precious metals be more than 25% of your portfolio, or you are setting yourself up for diversification risk.

As far as timing, no one knows which way the pricing is going to go in the short term, so just spread you purchases over time and get the average.  Which is just another way of spreading risk.

Too bad you didn't buy in a couple of years ago.

----------


## ItsTime

I believe silver has gained more value % wise than gold historically. 




> Why oops?

----------


## gerryb

The correction talk is put out there to make you second guess your decision.

The question you have to ask yourself is this - Would you rather buy at $20 and have it correct down to $18 before it shoots to $200.  OR, do you want to wait for a correction that never occurs and miss the boat.

Whats the total risk of not buying now?  I don't see it going below $17.  Worst case maybe down to $14.  There is massive support at $12, and that was before the sheeple were aware of a problem.

----------


## eric_cartman

no one has a crystal ball... so gold and silver could have a pullback at any time.  it's possible to see the price fall maybe even 10% or more for silver especially.  but it's also possible the price could go up another 50% before it falls off 10%.  

i would just buy it asap.  the us dollar is getting absolutely crushed right now.  i think this might be the biggest one day loss for the dollar ever in recent history.  so if you're planning on buying it to hold onto for a few years... just go and buy it.  sure, it might have a pullback, but just trust that it will go much higher.  if you don't think you have the stomach to watch the value fall 10%... then you can wait until the pullback happens and buy when it's down... but if you start waiting for a pullback, you might be waiting a long time and you're going to see the price skyrocket while you wait for the pullback.

----------


## Delaware

Gold/Silver will do well as long as there is a lot of uncertainty in the market, I see this for at least the next few months.

----------


## derdy

I would recommend not buying in all at once. I bought the same amount of silver everypaycheck and ended up averaging $11/oz.

Ease into it, but tomorrow, wait for it to move down, buy again, when it goes back up, buy again, etc

----------


## Danny

It looks like the IMF is going to start dumping their gold reserves in April, which could cause prices to drop temporarily.

http://in.reuters.com/article/busine...320080209?sp=t...

----------


## Original_Intent

I'd get in now, but a good rule to follow if you are planning on accumulating is to buy a certain dollar amount each month, not a certain number of ounces.

If you buy a dollar amount each month, you will buy more ounces in a down time and less at an up time, so your cost/ounce is better than if you just buy a set # of ounces each month.

----------


## Original_Intent

> It looks like the IMF is going to start dumping their gold reserves in April, which could cause prices to drop temporarily.
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/article/busine...320080209?sp=t...


Yeah I read a couple of weeks ago something about a target price for gold of $500/ounce. Of course, that could just be disinfo to make people second guess getting in (actually that's how I'm betting).

----------


## Danny

> Yeah I read a couple of weeks ago something about a target price for gold of $500/ounce. Of course, that could just be disinfo to make people second guess getting in (actually that's how I'm betting).


A high gold price makes it clear that there are serious problems with the dollar and inflation, so i'm sure part of the reason they're selling is to keep some downward pressure on gold.  Anyone thinking that this selloff is going to get prices down to $500/oz is smoking something.  I bet it doesn't get lower than mid to low $900's.

----------


## Mr. White

> A high gold price makes it clear that there are serious problems with the dollar and inflation, so i'm sure part of the reason they're selling is to keep some downward pressure on gold.  Anyone thinking that this selloff is going to get prices down to $500/oz is smoking something.  I bet it doesn't get lower than mid to low $900's.


If it does get down to $500, I know where some of my money is going...

----------


## Danny

> If it does get down to $500, I know where some of my money is going...


Some?  If I see $500 i'm going all in

----------


## gerryb

The IMF rhetoric is just that.

That fear prevented me from investing when it was $650.  The European Central Banks were keeping it at that price.  When they stopped selling, the price climbed to where it is today in short order.  It is true they can manipulate it down any time they want.  But I think the bigger risk is not having any gold.  If they want to put it out on sale in the future, great!

BTW, I think silver is a better investment.  They can only manipulate that market with paper, not physical silver.   There are 400 Million Ounces of silver held short by 8 organizations, mostly by 4, that is nearly an entire years worth of silver production that will have to be bought back at some point in the future.

----------


## 4Horsemen

Notice the bankers can't dump silver on the market.

----------


## mavtek

http://www.jlryan.com/main/product.a...e=paslv-1ozbar

Those of you in the know this good or bad? Where are you buying from? I can get 500 bars have it shipped for peanuts.

----------


## mavtek

Of course if you are getting silver or Gold ETF's please let me know which symbols they are on the market as I have not traded in these thus far and am having difficulty finding these funds.

----------


## Archie

I had a Dream the other day that Gold went down to 720 an ounce and Silver went to 17 an ounce ,In the dream I was so happy and bought some gold/silver only to wake up and Realize "Its only a Dream" HAHAHHAHA!!!!

But serious I could see a big correction like that in the future if the Gold ETF's holders sold Short and many more cash in at Gold at 1200.00 .But even that would only stifle PM for only a bit untill they went on a bull run again due to a buying frenzy at that price LOL!!!!

I think the best strategy is to buy only a few ounce's every week or so because its better to only have bought 10-20 ounces of silver at 20 bucks and gold at 1000 then to have bought say 100 ounce's and that price and then get pissed of at a correction ,atleast buy only having small amounts at high price's you wont feel terrible if you see a correction happen as you would be if you bought 100's or ounce's at todays highs. Have in place a certian $ figure that if it corrects to that price you buy alot at that time ,that way you wont feel burned so bad..

IF you got the money though even buying at todays high's wont hurt you because you have other source's of income . but if your on a strict budget you want to be more cerebrial with your money...


PS aint it pathetic how in the dream I was happy at gold being 720 and silver being 17 an ounce LOL!!!  even though when I bought my last silver  at 16 an ounce I was whining at how high I paid LOL!!!!!!

----------


## cien750hp

just for reference, what would you buy if you had like, say, 25k available
just gold and silver? (small) bars or coins or both?
get some platinum and palladium?
how would you reccomend diversifying or what would you reccomend buying.

----------


## pacelli

> just for reference, what would you buy if you had like, say, 25k available
> just gold and silver? (small) bars or coins or both?
> get some platinum and palladium?
> how would you reccomend diversifying or what would you reccomend buying.


If I had 25k to invest in metals, I'd personally go with a diverse metals portfolio.

----------


## gerryb

> http://www.jlryan.com/main/product.a...e=paslv-1ozbar
> 
> Those of you in the know this good or bad? Where are you buying from? I can get 500 bars have it shipped for peanuts.


I recommend Apmex.com

DO NOT invest in paper ETF's.  Bear Stearns is proof of what happens to paper....

----------


## Mr. White

> http://www.jlryan.com/main/product.a...e=paslv-1ozbar
> 
> Those of you in the know this good or bad? Where are you buying from? I can get 500 bars have it shipped for peanuts.


When I finally started researching it silver was at 14, I piddled around and finally took the dive around 19.  I usually started comparing price over spot at http://apmex.com/ They had a wide variety of refiners and you saw some competition.  If your looking at getting 500 oz, I'd get a couple 100 oz bars for the simple fact you safe on the price per oz.  Keep in mind though that you have to sell the thing all at once so it's a bit more of a commitment.

----------


## ghemminger

Get to know your local Dealers - Shops and start buying.... Ask what they reccomend and come back to the ones that give you the best deals

Good way to get into collecting and make friends - this is long term wealth accumalation

----------


## GoPaul08

> The correction talk is put out there to make you second guess your decision.
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself is this - Would you rather buy at $20 and have it correct down to $18 before it shoots to $200.  OR, do you want to wait for a correction that never occurs and miss the boat.
> 
> Whats the total risk of not buying now?  I don't see it going below $17.  Worst case maybe down to $14.  There is massive support at $12, and that was before the sheeple were aware of a problem.



1.  Silver is not going to shoot to $200.  Don't be ridiculous.

2.  The risk is that if he DOES wait and it goes down to 17, that is 15% more ounces that he culd purchase for the same amount of money.  then when it goes back up, it is 15% more money that it will be worth in the long term.  He is not worried about losing money on the purchase.  He is worried about losing EXTRA profits.

----------


## buffalokid777

> Too bad you didn't buy in a couple of years ago.


I did....goodbye 401k and hello silver and gold when gold was $450 oz and silver was $5 oz.......best financial move I EVER made.........

You will make MORE in silver over the next 2 years........after that GOLD WILL BE KING.......

Make sure to take advantage of silver now.......and 2-3 years from now understand why it will be time to trade the silver for gold........and when you see it if you understand it....do it......that is how the wise will make the most........

----------


## ghemminger

> I did....goodbye 401k and hello silver and gold when gold was $450 oz and silver was $5 oz.......best financial move I EVER made.........
> 
> You will make MORE in silver over the next 2 years........after that GOLD WILL BE KING.......
> 
> Make sure to take advantage of silver now.......and 2-3 years from now understand why it will be time to trade the silver for gold........and when you see it if you understand it....do it......that is how the wise will make the most........


 
Nice foresight buffalo - please tell us more

----------


## buffalokid777

> 1.  Silver is not going to shoot to $200.  Don't be ridiculous.


I AGREE 1000%........think silver $50+/ ounce in two years and gold $1500+......that is VERY realistic based on current data......

----------


## Archie

I would also agree that buying 100 oz bars sometimes suck because unlike coins you gotta sell all of it even if you really only wanted to sell a quarter of it or half, but if you plan on holding that 100 oz bar forever then go right ahead .  If I had 25k to play with I would buy 5-10 grand worth of silver next correction couple coins of gold and other pms and maybe invest a couple thousand dollars in mining companies that you really have done your homework on  .

But thats just me and my situation as yours might be totally diffrent, if you have a family to support then best bet right now is to be safe and hedge your money right now to preserve its wealth  and use that 25k in some "junk silver" and some gold Maple leaf Coins and with the rest buy yourself some great soil and invest in your very own garden so you can save money on the rising prices of veggies and other foods if you have the climate and the space for a garden of course.  If your a single Bachlor then Grab the bulls buy the horns and let err Rip, But like I said all situtions are diffrent for everyone hope I gave you some food for thought..

----------


## gerryb

> 1.  Silver is not going to shoot to $200.  Don't be ridiculous.


really?  Do you happen to know where the banks are going to come up with the 400 million ounces that they hold short?

you're right though, measuring it in dollars is useless.  I plan to trade in 500oz when I can trade it for a nice house and some land.

----------


## buffalokid777

> Nice foresight buffalo - please tell us more


Gold is the BEST store of wealth..........

Silver is ALMOST as good a store of wealth......but not quite.......

Silver is used in the electronics industry making it a commodity that is consumed......

But what happens if NO ONE has the resources to buy electronics?

Silver will tank........

Gold on the other hand is a store of wealth.........

The smart people who choose Gold over silver...........are storing wealth...

The smart people who are choosing silver over gold.....are looking to CREATE wealth.......

As long as we avoid financial meltdown...silver will outperform gold........

But once the financial derivitive meltdown occurs......gold will outperform silver.......

Because once the meltdown occurs....smart money will move to gold.......the consumption of silver will decline as their will be less money to buy things made from silver........

If a depression in the US occurs in the next few years.......the silver market will go down based on decreased demand for silver from the industrial sector as their will be less people and money to buy their products based on the current financial situation.....

Gold will be different as more people transfer paper assets to gold to store wealth.......

That is why until the depression occurs you should buy silver.......

But when you see the depression about to occur in a few months instead of years.....it will be time to liquidate your silver for gold.........

----------


## mavtek

http://www.apmex.com/Product/19044/1...ssay_Card.aspx

Got 3 of these and another $700 in Silver also have a market order for $3k in GLD for tomorrow. Thanks for the help! 

Should I order more?

----------


## ghemminger

> Gold is the BEST store of wealth..........
> 
> Silver is ALMOST as good a store of wealth......but not quite.......
> 
> Silver is used in the electronics industry making it a commodity that is consumed......
> 
> But what happens if NO ONE has the resources to buy electronics?
> 
> Silver will tank........
> ...


 
Thank you for your thoughts this is really appreciated

----------


## derdy

> I'd get in now, but a good rule to follow if you are planning on accumulating is to buy a certain dollar amount each month, not a certain number of ounces.
> 
> If you buy a dollar amount each month, you will buy more ounces in a down time and less at an up time, so your cost/ounce is better than if you just buy a set # of ounces each month.


Thanks for the advice, I hadn't thought about it like that before! 

I'm looking for a particular article about the huge short position on silver. This isn't the article I was looking for, but it's interesting nonetheless:
http://www.silverbearcafe.com/privat...raccident.html

I'll look for the article tomorrow, time to sleep!

----------


## RadiantBlueLight

> I'd get in now, but a good rule to follow if you are planning on accumulating is to buy a certain dollar amount each month, not a certain number of ounces.
> 
> If you buy a dollar amount each month, you will buy more ounces in a down time and less at an up time, so your cost/ounce is better than if you just buy a set # of ounces each month.


This is known as dollar cost averaging and it's been proven ineffective.  It's also not a good investment strategy for beginner investors in that DCA tends to buy more shares than originally intended.

----------


## voytechs

For $25K worth. Buy $10K worth of gold and $15K worth of silver. This is something I'm planing on doing myself. I personally won't wait for a correction, because at the rate the dollar and the markets are deteriorating, I don't think the correction is going to come at this price level. When I was diversifying my wife's pension plan, I was warned about a correction coming at $18, so I held off. It never came. As a matter of fact silver is rising like crazy, $1/week. And it seems to be accelerating. And of course the fed cut rates by $0.25 this weekend, dollar fell sharply, much more then in previous devaluations and its fall is also accelerating. So I won't wait with my purchase. I can stomach a 20% correction if I'm wrong.

Also look at the video (not the article) of Jim Rodgers: http://www.cnbc.com/id/23588079. He's right in line with Peter Schiff and Ron Paul. His investment strategy is agricultural stocks (sugar, wheat, etc.), short financial companies, invest in foreign currency. He didn't mention precious metals, but we know about those.

Some of those are short term strategies, like buying foreign currency. I wouldn't hold any fiat currency for too long, but it is a way to preserve wealth in the short term. You can get any currency from you bank. They lock in a rate at the time of the transaction (at your local branch) and they will have the foreign currency in a few days for you to pick up. Its that easy. You can deposit any currency back into your account at that day's exchange rate for the bank and change then back into dollars.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

The correction happened last week. Buy Monday as early as possible.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

I'm kicking myself for not buying more silver at 12.25 an ounce. I was lucky enough to get into gold at 250 an ounce so all is not lost.

----------


## gilliganscorner

Wouldn't you want your basement to look like this?:

----------


## Eric21ND

where are you guys buying your silver?  what website or are you buying small quantities locally?  Is it even worth investing if you only have $2000 to play with?

----------


## voytechs

> where are you guys buying your silver?  what website or are you buying small quantities locally?  Is it even worth investing if you only have $2000 to play with?


http://apmex.com with $2000 you can buy a 100oz silver bar and they will ship it insured to your house for $30. 

Your next question will be where can I sell it to take profit? You can sell it back on apmex. You can also sell it to pawn shops, any precious metals dealer in your area even a jeweler. Its a great feeling to hold something substantial in your hands. Everyone that I let touch one of my bars in my RP meetup, has been immediately turned on and is buying silver now. think of it this way. No matter what happens to the markets, exchanges or firms you have your silver. Even if your house burns down and all the silver melts. You can dig it out and re-smelt it and sell it like new.

Also saw a comment before about the size of the thing. When things get bad and you want to sell a small portion of your silver/gold, you can take hack off a piece and sell it by weight. The only downside to holding physical metal, is you can now be robbed. So hide it well. Don't put it in your safety deposit box, that can be robbed by the government. Hide it where no one will find it.

----------


## Jason726

I'm just starting to look into the gold/silver investments. I know very little about it, but I want to learn some more before I buy. 

Does anyone recommend a website, book, brochure, etc. that can give me a good understanding?

----------


## Jason726

One more question, I noticed that you can buy very small amounts of gold(grams). For someone that doesn't have more than maybe $500 to spend atm, would you guys recommend getting grams of gold or silver ounces?

----------


## slamhead

We already had the correction last week. I don't see the price coming down that much. You will see people taking profits probably towards the end of the week but it will not correct as much as you would like.

----------


## BFranklin

Looks like what I said was right.

----------


## Corydoras

> I'm just starting to look into the gold/silver investments. I know very little about it, but I want to learn some more before I buy. 
> 
> Does anyone recommend a website, book, brochure, etc. that can give me a good understanding?



http://www.nma.org/statistics/gold/gold_investing.asp

http://www.blanchardonline.com/gold_..._investors.php

And look around on the Economics and Sound Money Forum:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=204

----------


## Knightskye

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LmRHNxQzl8

"Wallstrip".  A little stock advice about silver (recent, too).

----------


## Flirple

> http://apmex.com...Its a great feeling to hold something substantial in your hands. Everyone that I let touch one of my bars in my RP meetup, has been immediately turned on.... 
> 
> ...Also saw a comment before about the size of the thing...


We are still talking about silver right?

----------


## Corydoras

> One more question, I noticed that you can buy very small amounts of gold(grams). For someone that doesn't have more than maybe $500 to spend atm, would you guys recommend getting grams of gold or silver ounces?


$500? You can get an entire half an ounce for that. No need to bother with the tiny stuff.

----------


## buffalokid777

> We already had the correction last week. I don't see the price coming down that much. You will see people taking profits probably towards the end of the week but it will not correct as much as you would like.


We are seeing the correction NOW....And $850/ ounce gold IS NOT out of the question in the coming weeks......If it falls below that.....$800 is a STEAL!!!! I think $800 is the lowest it can go worst case before beginning to climb again......

----------


## Archie

I really dont see Gold doing anything but jittering back and forth like a drunkin sailor in 2008 between its high's and lows of  $875 oz to its high of $1060 later on. ITs average price all through 2008 I think will be 990 oz . Silver not going higher then 26 oz at its highest . But I think 2009 will be insane as I think Gold's average will be $1100.00 and silver's being 25 oz I cant make an Accurate prediction for the Spike's of its high's in 2009 but it will be pretty Decent maybe Gold doing 1300.00 and silver doing 30 oz..

----------


## buffalokid777

> I really dont see Gold doing anything but jittering back and forth like a drunkin sailor in 2008 between its high's and lows of  $875 oz to its high of $1060 later on. ITs average price all through 2008 I think will be 990 oz . Silver not going higher then 26 oz at its highest . But I think 2009 will be insane as I think Gold's average will be $1100.00 and silver's being 25 oz I cant make an Accurate prediction for the Spike's of its high's in 2009 but it will be pretty Decent maybe Gold doing 1300.00 and silver doing 30 oz..


It is VERY speculative right now....the fed's action has appeared to convince the sheep traders that all is well for now.....

And you may be right....we may see gold and silver ping pong without major gains for the next year......but I really feel we will see MULTIPLE Bear Stearns next year about this time....and If we do....thats when metals will take off for the stratosphere........

----------


## Archie

> It is VERY speculative right now....the fed's action has appeared to convince the sheep traders that all is well for now.....
> 
> And you may be right....we may see gold and silver ping pong without major gains for the next year......but I really feel we will see MULTIPLE Bear Stearns next year about this time....and If we do....thats when metals will take off for the stratosphere........


exactly its only speculation , but like you and I said 2009 might bring PM's flyin high, something in my Guts is telling me 2009 should be Wild as 2008 was in the first quarter or more. My God if there is Multiple Bear Stearns people are not only gonna lose there heads there gonna lose there launch and while Im upset that the mass's dont treat people like Ron Paul with major respect in terms of him trying to warn about a consorted effort to devalue people's wealth and savings that being the US dollar of course I still feel very bad for all those families that would suffer if what you say might happen in 2009 by having "mulitiple BSB" in 2009 .

----------


## buffalokid777

> exactly its only speculation , but like you and I said 2009 might bring PM's flyin high, something in my Guts is telling me 2009 should be Wild as 2008 was in the first quarter or more. My God if there is Multiple Bear Stearns people are not only gonna lose there heads there gonna lose there launch and while Im upset that the mass's dont treat people like Ron Paul with major respect in terms of him trying to warn about a consorted effort to devalue people's wealth and savings that being the US dollar of course I still feel very bad for all those families that would suffer if what you say might happen in 2009 by having "mulitiple BSB" in 2009 .


I think the low price we can get into precious metals on this dip is $800-$850 for gold

And $16-$17 for silver........

What do you think is the lowest price we can buy precious metals on the current dip out of curiousity???

----------


## Dr.3D

> I think the low price we can get into precious metals on this dip is $800-$850 for gold
> 
> And $16-$17 for silver........
> 
> What do you think is the lowest price we can buy precious metals on the current dip out of curiousity???


I think it might go as low as $900 for gold and $17 for silver, perhaps just a little lower.

----------


## buffalokid777

> I think it might go as low as $900 for gold and $17 for silver, perhaps just a little lower.


You and I agree on silver...you are slightly higher than me on gold.......i guess we'll see where the cards fall

----------


## Archie

I think Both of you have logical predictions in a Jittery economy right now and all the bailouts by the fed.. I would have to say I also so $16 oz Silver and Gold at 875 on the dips these year. But you are right Buffalokid 800 oz Gold is not at all out of the question.

Great theories and speculative predictions guys . I also Wonder How Much PM's Ron Paul Holds today? I read years ago on some news site that Pat Buchanan Hoarded a whole lot of Gold and so forth..

----------


## buffalokid777

> I think Both of you have logical predictions in a Jittery economy right now and all the bailouts by the fed.. I would have to say I also so $16 oz Silver and Gold at 875 on the dips these year. But you are right Buffalokid 800 oz Gold is not at all out of the question.
> 
> Great theories and speculative predictions guys . I also Wonder How Much PM's Ron Paul Holds today? I read years ago on some news site that Pat Buchanan Hoarded a whole lot of Gold and so forth..



I have seen articles in the past year claiming Ron Paul owns 2 million USD+ in precious metals

----------


## Shed

I'm seeing Silver Eagles on kitco below £10 but I already spent my metal allowance  .

----------


## ARealConservative

> I'm seeing Silver Eagles on kitco below £10 but I already spent my metal allowance  .


They are going to get hammered today too.

I have never dealt with them before but 5k is going there now.

----------


## ItsTime

anyone want to guess when it is going to start to rebound?

----------


## Mordan

> anyone want to guess when it is going to start to rebound?



good question. I'm surprised it went down so much

----------


## ItsTime

I am lucky I did not buy yet and was waiting till I collected some money from people that owe me. 




> good question. I'm surprised it went down so much

----------


## Archie

I think Silver will plateu untill the summertime , I specualte that it average during spring and summer will be from 17 oz -20 oz and when fall comes around it should start to climb again into the solid 20's oz.. I told alot of people that its possible for silver to dip into the low $16 oz and they didnt believe that was possible because of all the recent explosians in the PM's . But what I do is I look at Platinum to predict what silver and Gold will be for now its working great but In the future if the Car manufactures stop using platinum in there cars then I wont be able to use it as a "sign to come" so to speak but for now its pretty decent. Platinum was doing  $ 2250.00 an ounce pretty good when Gold was teasing 1000 an ounce and silver was as high as 22 an ounce. But all the sudden Platinum took the Big dip First if you look at the charts and left high of 2200 or so and went down to 1900 or so , And when that happen I said to my self that its aonly a matter of time before the other metals dip away from there all time highs which is what ended up happening . So if the Big Car Manufactures still use some platinum in there cars parts then I say just for fun use the platinum charts as a good way to predict where the other metals will go , I think once you see platinum hit 2200 again then its gonna be Green lights for the other metals to follow it, but if its still not breaking into $2100 solidly and hold there look for the metals to stay in a jitter fest and just doing the plateu dance through out spring time, which in all honestly should happen because of the record high's its coming of off.

----------


## seapilot

> I think Silver will plateu untill the summertime , I specualte that it average during spring and summer will be from 17 oz -20 oz and when fall comes around it should start to climb again into the solid 20's oz.. I told alot of people that its possible for silver to dip into the low $16 oz and they didnt believe that was possible because of all the recent explosians in the PM's . But what I do is I look at Platinum to predict what silver and Gold will be for now its working great but In the future if the Car manufactures stop using platinum in there cars then I wont be able to use it as a "sign to come" so to speak but for now its pretty decent. Platinum was doing  $ 2250.00 an ounce pretty good when Gold was teasing 1000 an ounce and silver was as high as 22 an ounce. But all the sudden Platinum took the Big dip First if you look at the charts and left high of 2200 or so and went down to 1900 or so , And when that happen I said to my self that its aonly a matter of time before the other metals dip away from there all time highs which is what ended up happening . So if the Big Car Manufactures still use some platinum in there cars parts then I say just for fun use the platinum charts as a good way to predict where the other metals will go , I think once you see platinum hit 2200 again then its gonna be Green lights for the other metals to follow it, but if its still not breaking into $2100 solidly and hold there look for the metals to stay in a jitter fest and just doing the plateu dance through out spring time, which in all honestly should happen because of the record high's its coming of off.


After noticing Platinum and silver seem to have the 1 to 100 ratio consistantly the past years, platinum tends to follow the lead.  Silver ETF is easy to buy, but the physical right now is in short supply. 

Time will tell whether its a temporary bottle neck or a real shortage.  IF it is a real shortage, then watch out as the price will go to new highs to shake out some sellers.

----------


## Acala

> Because once the meltdown occurs....smart money will move to gold.......the consumption of silver will decline as their will be less money to buy things made from silver........
> 
> If a depression in the US occurs in the next few years.......the silver market will go down based on decreased demand for silver from the industrial sector as their will be less people and money to buy their products based on the current financial situation.....
> .....


Very interesting!

But what if . . .

What if the dollar actually collapses in a hyper-inflationary crack up?  I think that is a real possibility.  Some people think it is a GOAL!  (I don't happen to buy that particular brand of conspiracy.  I think simple greed, cowardice and stupidity explain the collapse quite nicely.)    

And what if after the dollar disintegrates, a silver-based currency takes over - maybe from horded US junk silver and rounds, maybe from a newly issued Mexican silver currency, maybe from a silver-based Chinese currency.  Would that not run silver demand up to highs never before seen?

And would I not be made so rich that all my wildest dreams would come true?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Very interesting!
> 
> But what if . . .
> 
> What if the dollar actually collapses in a hyper-inflationary crack up?  I think that is a real possibility.  Some people think it is a GOAL!  (I don't happen to buy that particular brand of conspiracy.  I think simple greed, cowardice and stupidity explain the collapse quite nicely.)    
> 
> And what if after the dollar disintegrates, a silver-based currency takes over - maybe from horded US junk silver and rounds, maybe from a newly issued Mexican silver currency, maybe from a silver-based Chinese currency.  Would that not run silver demand up to highs never before seen?
> 
> And would I not be made so rich that all my wildest dreams would come true?


Exactly!  And what makes gold so darned precious over silver?  Gold has little use in industry, sure.  But if silver has little use in industry at that time, that doesn't mean it will lose value.  Both are money!  Silver will just become more like what gold is today.

----------


## seapilot

> Exactly!  And what makes gold so darned precious over silver?  Gold has little use in industry, sure.  But if silver has little use in industry at that time, that doesn't mean it will lose value.  Both are money!  Silver will just become more like what gold is today.


Silver is affordable for everyone here that can buy a meal for 2 at Dennys. Even at 100 dollars an ounce many can purchase it. Lots of gold still available yet there is currently a physical shortage of silver. Silver has a much larger potential market than gold.

Silver is used up in electronics while gold sits in vaults getting dusty.  The days of silver price manipulation is soon to come to a dramatic end when the industrials start running low or hording it.  What happens in price fixing? Price stays low and supply runs out until natural market forces take over. Thats what is currently happening to silver IMO.

----------


## DrCap

> Exactly!  And what makes gold so darned precious over silver?  Gold has little use in industry, sure.  But if silver has little use in industry at that time, that doesn't mean it will lose value.  Both are money!  Silver will just become more like what gold is today.


They have both been, for thousands of years, traditionally used as currency much of the world over.  I was in a natural history museum today, and on an Egyptian hieroglyphic drawing was a picture of a man buying linen for what was the equivalent of 1.5 ounces of silver.  

The real value in PM's is our faith that they will be desired by others tomorrow, it really is no different than our faith in the US dollar in that regard.  The difference lies in the fact that you can pretty much go anywhere in the world, and people will value gold and silver as much as we do, and, more importantly, this is the history of humans as far back as we go in history.  The US dollar gained it's value because it was backed 100% by gold and the US currency was therefore strong.  Gold and silver have been valued as currency for at least 4000 years, the dollar has been valued on it's own, as a currency since 1971 (or 36 years).

If bad things really were to happen, (war, currency collapse, nuclear attack, etc.) all PM's will go up for the reason people will expect other people to want them more than they are desired now.   They would all skyrocket under catastophic conditions, especially since there is no longer any 'gold backed currency' the world trusts.

I'd recommend diversification in your metals holdings and stop worrying, it's an INSURANCE policy which you hope to never have to cash in on.  (Otherwise you are just a speculator, like the real estate speculators who have all now gotten burned badly.)

----------


## pacelli

> The days of silver price manipulation is soon to come to a dramatic end when the industrials start running low or hording it.  What happens in price fixing? Price stays low and supply runs out until natural market forces take over. Thats what is currently happening to silver IMO.


And IMO if silver were to start becoming the new 'hot' PM and prices soar, there will be much temptation to sell whatever you have.  100% - 200% profit sound good to anyone?  However, remember that silver US mint coins are legal tender and in a SHTF scenario they can be used for barter.  If everything collapses, I want my future children and grandchildren to have some silver on-hand for that time.  They'll also inherit my long-term sustainability water & food stock.  My point is that having PMs on-hand is the best scenario provided you can keep them safe and secure.  Even if you dip into your supply to exchange for fiat currency when times get tough (i.e. $5 gal gasoline, toilet paper costing $3 / roll, wheat $7 / pound).

Don't forget to stockpile other essentials to self-sufficiency folks. Don't be blinded by the 'beast' on fiat currency.

----------


## Archie

> I think Both of you have logical predictions in a Jittery economy right now and all the bailouts by the fed.. I would have to say I also so $16 oz Silver and Gold at 875 on the dips these year. But you are right Buffalokid 800 oz Gold is not at all out of the question.
> 
> Great theories and speculative predictions guys . I also Wonder How Much PM's Ron Paul Holds today? I read years ago on some news site that Pat Buchanan Hoarded a whole lot of Gold and so forth..


Wow Well I guess People telling me in the winter that saying silver would never go to 16 an oz from 21 oz have major eggs on there face and when Gold was $980 oz and peaked at $1030 oz and I said that seeing $850 oz gold at a spring summer plateu and correction was not Crazy and I give Credit to Bufalokid who also said that 800 oz gold is possible in the spring summer time..

Now the only question is how low can it go? With a Big time Dollar rally as of late keeping up into next weak without weakining I could see Gold down to $780 oz and silver at last years 12 oz . Good think that when I bougt silver at 16 oz and 18 I bought Maples cause atleast they are off the bat 5 dollar face instead of 1 dollar LOL!!!!!!!

----------


## cbc58

I paniced and bought some silver at 18 oz. ... and now it looks like 12.00 is a possiblity.  I am new to this and getting an expensive education.  Long term I know I'll be o.k. but I hate buying things and seeing them go down.  Happens EVERY time.

----------


## Malakai

For big pm purchase I'd have to wait a little while to see whats going on with the 'dollar rally'. If the banks figure out a way to boost the dollar back up for a bit commodities will stay low.

Dont be pissed if you already bought in because they will eventually go up higher, but I'd hold off till summers end.

----------


## Archie

> For big pm purchase I'd have to wait a little while to see whats going on with the 'dollar rally'. If the banks figure out a way to boost the dollar back up for a bit commodities will stay low.
> 
> Dont be pissed if you already bought in because they will eventually go up higher, but I'd hold off till summers end.


Oh  I ain't   pissed at all But  I know alot of RP supporters are ,who were innocent noobs to Dollar economics and who thought that they would never see Gold in the low 9's or even 800's they though you were crazy to suggest the dollar coming back to pound the CND dollar and steal away the euro high. I can't  blame them though because they just trusted all these radio show hosts who were telling them to "buy,buy,buy" when silver and Gold were at there peak and then saying "The USD is Falling hard to the Canadian dollar,and you wont see 800 oz Gold or 16 oz silver for a very long time"  Alot of Precious metals Bugs said these with deadly serious tones ? today they must think they woke up in a nightmare for buying Silver at 21 an oz and gold at 1000 bucks LOL!!!!!!!

Im only pissed at hucksters on both ends of the spectrum the USD peddlers and the Bullion peddlers even though Atleast the bullion guys have Better looking "money" and its never gonna be worth zero LOL!!!!!

----------

